# Two more crested geckos.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It seems I'm on a bit of a buying rampage as of late...

Got a new adult pair of crested geckos. Proven breeders. Actually, the female laid 2 eggs today. The folks who owned them before me wanted to keep them though to hatch them out. A few extra bucks I guess seeing as their babies seel for $80-$120 from what they've produced so far...

ANYWAY.

I snapped a couple of pictures when I got them home. Neither one is fired up - so they're not showing their true potential for colouration in the least. But I figured I'd post pics just the same.

The female is a little plain, though I do like the random markings on her side. When fired up she's more of a peach colour.
















The male is the looker out of the pair. He has a small, partial pinstripe going on that is a lot more pronounced when he's fired up.









They came in a 12x12x18 Exoterra terrarium which is far too small for them. So I set them up in a 20 gallon tall for now (24x12x16) which is almost double the size of what they were in. And I'm going to be seeing a friend in the next few days (hopefully) about a 24x18x18 Exoterra terrarium for a permanent home for this pair... I do want to say though that the place they came from was a loving home and had they chosen to keep the pair longer they would've upgraded. I'm going to use the new Exoterra for one of my other cresties though, so it works out alright.

Cheers.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cute little buggars. Nice pickup! I never got into the gecko scene...maybe I should.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

After having a chance to spend a bit more time looking at them I've noticed that the female has a wavy tail and the male has a tail depression.







The tail depression (indenting at the base of the tail) could just be natural - as it happens with some cresties - but the wavy tail is definitely a sign of improper diet.

Luckily I can fix this though by getting them on the same feeding regimen that my other three are on.

Here's another pic of the male, this time from the side...









Geckos are stupid addicting. And I really love cresties. No special heat or lighting necessary for the most part and they can thrive on a mixture that is made from powder with simply water added. (It was made by Allen Repashy - the keeper of the largest crestie colony - and is sold as 'Repashy MRP' through select dealers and also retail as 'Crested Gecko Diet' through TRex.) Toss in a few crickets for fun once or twice a week and you're good. I'm eventually aiming at having 12-15 females and probably 4 or 5 males. But I'm far off from that point yet.

My next gecko project will be Chinese cave geckos. Very awesome looking. I call them ninja geckos.:laugh: But that's very far off at this point.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

got some nice geckos there ill waiting to get a trio at least when a buddy of mine has some babbies hatch


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I love cresties. They're super cool.

From here on in though my purchases will be super deliberate and calculated. So that means saving a lot of money.

I'd love to get a super harley pinstripe project going on... which was a foreign language to me a day or two ago but now makes sense. LOL. But the babies, provided they follow the trends of super harley and pinstripe will sell for somewhere around $500. I'm good with that.









I figured out the male there is a harley partial-pin. SO. It's a step in the right direction at least.


----------

